

StumbleUpon 50% Bigger Than Twitter - TomOfTTB
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/stumbleupon_hits_7_million_users.php
I really like StumbleUpon and, with no offense to Twitter, I think it's far more innovative.  More important it does much more to extend it's users' knowledge.  So why does Twitter get so much digital ink?
======
smoody
I'm not exactly sure why the two would be compared. Isn't that like comparing
the number of Worlds of Warcraft players to the number of Microsoft Word
users? I understand that they're trying to make the point that StumbleUpon
should be getting more press because it's bigger, but, honestly, there's only
so much one can write about it. It's a nice little utility to help people
discover content, but it's not disruptive by any means whereas Twitter is
actually changing the way people, governments, journalists, politicians, and
corporations do things.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Because they are both startups and they both get coverage from the same tech
news media. Which makes the inequality of coverage relevant given the amount
of users.

Let me give an example to try to explain it better.

People always complain that Celebrities like Lindsay Lohan get far too much
coverage by the mainstream media while important Government issues like the
Stimulus package get too little coverage. The media's excuse is always "we're
delivering what the public wants to hear." But if someone could somehow prove
the public wants to hear about the stimulus package more than Lindsay Lohan it
would make for a great counter argument against that menatality.

That's what this comparision is (with Twitter being Lindsay Lohan and
StumbleUpon being the Stimulus Pacakge)

------
TomOfTTB
I've always liked StumbleUpon and, with no offense to Twitter, I think the
concept is far more innovative. More importantly I think it does a lot more to
make it's users smarter. So I'm always annoys when Twitter gets so much
digital ink while StumbleUpon gets almost none.

